
Show HN: Helping Canadians find homes around good schools/neighbourhoods - tixocloud
https://getinsightico.com/#
======
tixocloud
Hi HN,

After months of customer development and prototyping, we've decided to build
an online real estate marketplace for Canadian families to find the perfect
home.

We've just launched our MVP and would love to get your feedback on the app.

Thanks!

